

Commonplace Book - mgunes
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commonplace_book

======
chadaustin
I had an extremely old-fashioned British English teacher in 7th grade and our
biggest project was the creation of a commonplace book. I hadn't heard of it
before nor since, but I still think of that project.

It seemed so random -- Page 1: recipes. Page 2: names of pet. Page 3: a family
tree. And yet, it was somehow perfect. You could open any page and read
something interesting. Or you could contribute some new knowledge. I feel the
blogs and newsfeeds of today lack that disorganized-yet-interesting feel.

~~~
slater
17th century moleskine hipster diary?

------
joshrule
How exactly does the commonplace book differ from a journal or ubiquitous
capture? Are they simply the most interesting journals of past centuries?

